# what kind of hay?



## animalcrazy31 (Sep 2, 2009)

i'm getting my first buck and was wondering what kind you feed yours? This will be my first goat


----------



## mully (Sep 2, 2009)

See if you can get a bale or two from your seller and at least he will have the same feed.  Make changes in feed slowly ...even hay.


----------



## warthog (Sep 2, 2009)

I feed mine grass hay, but that's because this is all we can get in Belize!

I ordered two bales from my local farmers supply, he got straw, but I will use it for bedding.

Here in Belize there is actually nothing, feed, minerals etc that is specific to goats.  We have to ask, learn and do our best with whatever we can get hold of at the time.  My goats are doing fine.

I have only had goats for 1 month and have asked lots of questions of this forum and had lots of wonderful responses.

But what do I know


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you intend on feeding him grain as well?


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 2, 2009)

I feed grass hay that I buy for my horse, it's high quality and comes from a local stable where the owner spoils his horses incredibly so they get the best of everything. 

Next year I'm having about 50 bales worth baled of my alfalfa for the goats, we have a guy nearby who does custom cut/rake/bale and bush hogging so I'm lucky


----------



## animalcrazy31 (Sep 3, 2009)

yes i do plan on doing grain along with letting him out in the pastures and briar patchs. When i seed his larger pen is there any grass i should avoid that i can't just turn him out in? I'm hopeing to 5 acers seeded in Jan and let it grow for 6 months then turn him loose it in to try to help reduce the grain cost


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 3, 2009)

i think it depends on where you are--watch the buck for changes, then make your changes accordingly.  Here in ND, grass hay and mineral is all the buck needs in the summer and he looks great.  But in the winter, when temps can drop to -20 to -40 F in the winter with a 20 to 35 mph wind, my buck gets some grain and sometimes alfalfa if I can get it with AC. Right now my girls need copper, which is puzzling, because we are in a copper and selenium good area, so something else must be depleting their copper levels, got ot figure it out.  Until then I am ordering Copasure to get them back on track right now--I am sure that 4 are bred to kid within the month and maybe a 5th one, she is hard to tell unless we take a blood test.  Watch them and they will tell you, Just make sure your changes are gradual.


----------



## broke down ranch (Sep 3, 2009)

I give mine alfalfa in hay nets. What I wouldn't give for an actual hay manger - those goats get the alfalfa all over the ground then turn their noses up at it. I find they prefer the very stalky stuff to the finer-stalked, leafy stuff. If I put just regular ol' coastal hay out for them they waste a good 80% of it..... :/

I also feed sweet-feed mixed with alfalfa pellets 2X's a day


ETA: The goats currently do not have much graze area but that is changing soon since we are building more fences....


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 3, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> i think it depends on where you are--watch the buck for changes, then make your changes accordingly.  Here in ND, grass hay and mineral is all the buck needs in the summer and he looks great.  But in the winter, when temps can drop to -20 to -40 F in the winter with a 20 to 35 mph wind, my buck gets some grain and sometimes alfalfa if I can get it with AC. Right now my girls need copper, which is puzzling, because we are in a copper and selenium good area, so something else must be depleting their copper levels, got ot figure it out.  Until then I am ordering Copasure to get them back on track right now--I am sure that 4 are bred to kid within the month and maybe a 5th one, she is hard to tell unless we take a blood test.  Watch them and they will tell you, Just make sure your changes are gradual.


So....a bit off topic, but I have to ask...what makes you feel like your goats are copper deficient?


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 4, 2009)

2 have just developed "fish tails" and my black doe has a little brown on her--  both of which are signs.     My problem has been that TSC argues with me that goats don't need copper and our store doesn't always get in the same mineral--but I called one of the grain elevators and he is looking into getting mineral for me, so I would have the same mineral each time and not have anyone argue with me about copper.


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, I would give him alfalfa hay then. When you feed bucks or wethers grain(phosphorous), you need to balance it out w/ calcium.

There are many plants to avoid for goats. Most grasses are okay. Purdue university has a toxic plant list you can look up if you need to.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 4, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> 2 have just developed "fish tails" and my black doe has a little brown on her--  both of which are signs.     My problem has been that TSC argues with me that goats don't need copper and our store doesn't always get in the same mineral--but I called one of the grain elevators and he is looking into getting mineral for me, so I would have the same mineral each time and not have anyone argue with me about copper.


That's so odd..

Wonder what the soil molybdenum levels are?  There's a really confusing interplay between minerals, but I know that high molybdenum levels can cause a goat to be copper deficient...somehow or another, I don't really understand it.


----------

